# Elections



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Canvassing is hotting up.. 6th October bridge is full of posters and flyers.

This morning at 10.30 all cars outside my building has posters slapped on them and huge crowds were handing out flyers.. all before prayers which is a first.


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

A friend of mine, who is an area manager for one of the Egyptian Banks, was called up in the early hours of the morning by a number of branch managers who had received complaints from customers involving a large number of faulty ATMs. On investigation, he ascertained that customers were unable to make withdrawals because stickers bearing the face of a bearded presidential candidate (I'm sure you know which one is being referred to) had been affixed over the screens and buttons... on further investigation, he discovered that this had been done by an employee of the company that maintains the ATMs...

You couldn't make this up, could you now?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Musical said:


> A friend of mine, who is an area manager for one of the Egyptian Banks, was called up in the early hours of the morning by a number of branch managers who had received complaints from customers involving a large number of faulty ATMs. On investigation, he ascertained that customers were unable to make withdrawals because stickers bearing the face of a bearded presidential candidate (I'm sure you know which one is being referred to) had been affixed over the screens and buttons... on further investigation, he discovered that this had been done by an employee of the company that maintains the ATMs...
> 
> You couldn't make this up, could you now?




Yes that's the man lol.. I for one would not have been happy to find his face plastered all over my car.. I am talking big posters here not a flyer.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a thought.. maybe if he gets in money will no longer be needed.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Musical said:


> A friend of mine, who is an area manager for one of the Egyptian Banks, was called up in the early hours of the morning by a number of branch managers who had received complaints from customers involving a large number of faulty ATMs. On investigation, he ascertained that customers were unable to make withdrawals because stickers bearing the face of a bearded presidential candidate (I'm sure you know which one is being referred to) had been affixed over the screens and buttons... on further investigation, he discovered that this had been done by an employee of the company that maintains the ATMs...
> 
> You couldn't make this up, could you now?


Hmmmmmmmm, is your friend the area manager of an Egyptian bank? Or HIS bank..........?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes that's the man lol.. I for one would not have been happy to find his face plastered all over my car.. I am talking big posters here not a flyer.


Mr. Hany El Shafe'ey, the owner of the vehicle photographed, was on his way out when he saw the picture of Hazem Abu Ismael on his car without his permission, which made him call the numbers of the local campaign manager printed on it, and ask him to remove the picture that was placed there without his permission, which the local campaign manager refused to do......So Mr. Hany responded to his refusal by leaving it right where it was.......But decided to put his own flyer right by Abu Ismael's forced flyer.........Saying "I do NOT support this _man_, and the flyer was placed in here without my knowledge".

A brief translation of Muhammed El Desouky Rushdy's article on El Youm El Sabee's newspaper, titled Hazem Abu Ismael and the fake love, Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÍÇÒã ÃÈæÅÓãÇÚíá æÇáãÍÈÉ ÇáßÇÐÈÉ

Sorry for any translation errors


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Mr. Hany El Shafe'ey, the owner of the vehicle photographed, was on his way out when he saw the picture of Hazem Abu Ismael on his car without his permission, which made him call the numbers of the local campaign manager printed on it, and ask him to remove the picture that was placed there without his permission, which the local campaign manager refused to do......So Mr. Hany responded to his refusal by leaving it right where it was.......But decided to put his own flyer right by Abu Ismael's forced flyer.........Saying "I do NOT support this _man_, and the flyer was placed in here without my knowledge".
> 
> A brief translation of Muhammed El Desouky Rushdy's article on El Youm El Sabee's newspaper, titled Hazem Abu Ismael and the fake love, Çáíæã ÇáÓÇÈÚ | ÍÇÒã ÃÈæÅÓãÇÚíá æÇáãÍÈÉ ÇáßÇÐÈÉ
> 
> Sorry for any translation errors




What vehicle... I know a Hany El Shafey


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> What vehicle... I know a Hany El Shafey


The vehicle photographed that's attached to the article's page........But there 

Don't think you know THAT Hany El Shafey, he owns what appears to be a very old Beatle.......Or an ancient Seat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> The vehicle photographed that's attached to the article's page........But there
> 
> Don't think you know THAT Hany El Shafey, he owns what appears to be a very old Beatle.......Or an ancient Seat




lol No it isn't his car but it is the sort of thing Hany would do,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol No it isn't his car but it is the sort of thing Hany would do,


Apparently the idiot's campaign isn't giving anyone much of a choice! So I wouldn't blame anyone doing that 

The numbers of those who are WILLINGLY sticking the idiot's pictures on their homes, shops, offices, vehicles, and soon will be sticking it on their fat ar$es I believe, is starting to get into me though!!!! The guy's bloody face is everywhere :frusty:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Apparently the idiot's campaign isn't giving anyone much of a choice! So I wouldn't blame anyone doing that
> 
> The numbers of those who are WILLINGLY sticking the idiot's pictures on their homes, shops, offices, vehicles, and soon will be sticking it on their fat ar$es I believe, is starting to get into me though!!!! The guy's bloody face is everywhere :frusty:




At least the guys supporters were up and about before prayers lol, even the revolution didn't happen until after prayers.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I saw a campaign poster (from the previous elections) posted on a traffic sign, totally covering what the sign was indicating. Who needs traffic signs anyway right?


----------

